# New wheels and tires...goodbye shake and shimmy



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

With the new wheels and tires came a very nice surprise....the death shake has gone away(for now). 
These wheels are a much better fit ET and look Enjoy!!!


----------

